# Pube Shaving



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2010)

Perhaps because I was such a late bloomer, I've been late to the party about shaving my pubes.  Wanting to leave little doubt in the minds of my conquests because of an immense insecurity that came about in my first couple years of high school, I refused to shave my pubes... until now.

My girlfriend loved it, it makes my cock look fucking huge, I feel cleaner...

Though I expect it to subside, my only complaint is the itchiness/uneasiness down there, similar to when you get your braces off and your teeth feel slimey for a week.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> Thanks for sharing



You'll only find the best intellectual banter here in open chat!


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

First time I shaved my pubes (back in HS), it itched like hell, I hated it. However, every time since then it hasn't bothered me.

Try some regular lotion on the shaved area my bald balls friend.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 21, 2010)

fufu said:


> First time I shaved my pubes (back in HS), it itched like hell, I hated it. However, every time since then it hasn't bothered me.
> 
> Try some regular lotion on the shaved area my bald balls friend.



or use a clippers and not a razor... don't shave it right to the skin


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> Thanks for sharing





fufu said:


> You'll only find the best intellectual banter here in open chat!



What separates IM from the rest is that I can rant about liberal bias in mainstream media in one thread, and then talk about how I shaved my pubes in another.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2010)

fufu said:


> First time I shaved my pubes (back in HS), it itched like hell, I hated it. However, every time since then it hasn't bothered me.
> 
> Try some regular lotion on the shaved area *my bald balls friend.*



Haha.

Been lotioning it up regularly, which has helped.

Again, I'm not worried as I expect it to go away, but right now it's annoying.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2010)




----------



## largepkg (May 21, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> or use a clippers and not a razor... don't shave it right to the skin



WE HAVE A WINNER!

8 O'clock shadow is your friend, plus it feel like velvet!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 21, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> it makes my cock look fucking huge



pics?


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2010)

I use the clipper side of my electronic razor to shave most of my pubes. It keeps down on the razor rash. However, I shave the balls with a mach 3. Smooth balls is important, or is causes a rash to break out on the legs. 

The best part is when one of my roommates used my razor without asking. 
Roommate: "Hey dude, I hope you don't mind, but I used your electric razor!"
Me: "Oh that's cool, I shave my balls with that razor."
Roommate: "Fucking sick dude, it touched my face!"


----------



## AKIRA (May 21, 2010)

See, I dont understand this razor to the balls gimmick.  My hair follicles kinda come up out my up skin.  I cant imagine my razor NOT cutting that too.  Not to mention the wrinkles getting snagged on the blade.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I use the clipper side of my electronic razor to shave most of my pubes. It keeps down on the razor rash. However, I shave the balls with a mach 3. Smooth balls is important, or is causes a rash to break out on the legs.
> 
> The best part is when one of my roommates used my razor without asking.
> Roommate: "Hey dude, I hope you don't mind, but I used your electric razor!"
> ...



One of my old room mates asked if he could use one of my old razors to shave his balls. I told him, sure, but I've already shaven my balls with them. He didn't mind. Such a free spirit that one.


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

i are baboon said:


> pics?



hah!


----------



## NeilPearson (May 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> See, I dont understand this razor to the balls gimmick.  My hair follicles kinda come up out my up skin.  I cant imagine my razor NOT cutting that too.  Not to mention the wrinkles getting snagged on the blade.



I trim but have never tried shaving balls... the surface of the skin just isn't smooth enough.  I would think it would result in lots of damage.  I don't need razor cuts there


----------



## fufu (May 21, 2010)

For the record, I've shaved my balls dozens of times with a regular razor and not once have I cut myself. 

"There's nothing quite like a shorn scrotum."


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)

you gotta squeeze the sack until it looks like albobs head, lube the balls with conditioner and gently scrape them smooth....I will go bald on the balls, but I only trim the rest of the hair just short enough not to irritate or scratch my gf when we get freaky.  That's all I caution you about young men, stubble does not mix with the delicate skin of a woman...


----------



## Built (May 21, 2010)

Coconut oil for shaving, trust me on this...


----------



## NeilPearson (May 21, 2010)

Built said:


> Coconut oil for shaving, trust me on this...



How about peanut oil?  We might have found a use for all the peanut oil in this thread http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/diet-nutrition/109811-peanut-oil-vs-olive-oil.html#post2006118


----------



## Built (May 21, 2010)

That could work too I suppose. Coconut seems to have a nicer texture on the skin.


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2010)

I'd rather my twig and berries smell like coconuts than peanuts.....


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You guys ever nick your Sack when trimming with a pair of clippers? I bled like a stuck pig.
> 
> I too enjoy a nice manicured, symmetrical look.



Yes, I knicked my balls with an electric razor once, and that is actually why I switched to a blade. A blade is much safer for some reason. Like Manic said, you squeeze your sack until they are very round and the blade never knicks it once. 

Trust me on this. Blades for the balls, trimmers for the dick and upper pubic area. You can't go wrong with that strategy.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> See, I dont understand this razor to the balls gimmick.  My hair follicles kinda come up out my up skin.  I cant imagine my razor NOT cutting that too.  Not to mention the wrinkles getting snagged on the blade.



honestly, you will not hurt yourself shaving there with a blade. i've shaved guys before and it's really simple also women have all these delicate little folds etc and we don't really need to be careful shaving, it just doesn't cut you, takes me 20 seconds to shave smooth. if it was so hazardous people would all still look like 70's porn. just try it, smooth balls are nice.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

i'd say this thread is nothing without pics but a little i'm scared people would post them.


----------



## Mudge (May 21, 2010)

I trim, not shaved.


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2010)

As said before... But in my words... Trimmed is good but short and prickly is VERY bad! Don't be a prickly prick. 

You can shave your nuts way down and your butt hairs too(chicks notice hairy cracks more than nuts, IMHO). Hairy nut are what they are, OK. You can shave the shaft but you have to keep up with it so it's not prickly on a important night. 

Shave that but crack, LOL.


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i'd say this thread is nothing without pics but a little i'm scared people would post them.



Ask and thou shall receive!

Lol, I took a picture of my brains, but now I'm too drunk to figure out how to post it!


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2010)




----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2010)

Brains!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/5247/i63213brains.jpg




click link if you dare... see the hair follicle bumps... a razor will not cut those it's ok. hold like this or stretch the skin smooth with your hand. it's like camping and shaving your legs in the lake and getting goosebumps, the razor doesn't shave them off.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

girls will suck smooth balls but if you shave all your pubes we think you're trying to make your dick look bigger. leave some pubic hair.


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2010)

My balls are hairy now only because I have been fat and depressed for the past year or so.


----------



## Hoglander (May 21, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>



Yeah, I guess this is stuff you would know about in your community of transgenders. Thanks for adding more repulsiveness to a generally repulsive hetro thread with your homo insight of homo smooth butt homage.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> My balls are hairy now only because I have been fat and depressed for the past year or so.




depression sucks. sorry  but yea grooming doesn't seem to matter as much when your spirit is in the dumps.


----------



## lnvanry (May 21, 2010)

I trim first...then shave (mach 3), but I don't shave the entire shabang...maybe about 70% of it.  

When I don't trim first, it seems to fill the blades up to quickly and takes me like 10min to get the job done...plus it kind seems to "pull" the hair out when it long, which sucks


----------



## lnvanry (May 21, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Through trial and error i agree.
> 
> I think the sac skin gets grabbed in the Electric because its so loose.
> 
> Anyway, ladies....A neatly cropped, manicured Triangle is so much more visually appealing. Clean shaven chicks just remind me of some pre-pubescent, school nymph lolita. Theres trully something magical about the triangle.



meh, I don't mind some bush...but you can say goodbye to any oral sex away if its not bald.


----------



## Mudge (May 22, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> As said before... But in my words... Trimmed is good but short and prickly is VERY bad! Don't be a prickly prick.



Yep, don't trim too short. I like around 1/4" spacer on my clippers, sometimes I use a comb, free hand, and plain old scissors.


----------



## fufu (May 22, 2010)

DaMayor said:


>



Your self assessment is quite accurate. Kudos for knowing thy self.


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> Through trial and error i agree.
> 
> I think the sac skin gets grabbed in the Electric because its so loose.
> 
> Anyway, ladies....A neatly cropped, manicured Triangle is so much more visually appealing. Clean shaven chicks just remind me of some pre-pubescent, school nymph lolita. Theres trully something magical about the triangle.


Did you just use my Ogre picture as your avatar?


----------



## maniclion (May 22, 2010)

Use the kiddie scissors with blunt tip, I tried hair shears and jabbed my inner thigh so from then on it was safety first......

Just make sure you don't walk into the store and tell the clerk "Where are the kiddie scissors, I need them to trim my pubic hair...."


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> My balls are hairy now only because I have been fat and depressed for the past year or so.



 now young man, thats no excuse to have hairy nuts.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 22, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> girls will suck smooth balls but if you shave all your pubes we think you're trying to make your dick look bigger. leave some pubic hair.



Your like the coolest mom ever you know that?


----------



## Little Wing (May 23, 2010)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Your like the coolest mom ever you know that?



i think i'm an ok mom but sex has been a tough area. i want to give honest information that will really help them but my son said the other day the second he had a girl say lets do it he will have his clothes off in two seconds unless she's ugly. he's 12, 13 in july. we had to have the safe sex talk so i explained too how you can get  herpes from oral sex and about how you can cut a condom open and use  that to have a barrier between the girls vagina and your tongue....  later he said he's never done oral sex to a girl but he already knows he  loves it. it scares me the information is encouraging sex...  i don't think nailing him in his room is that cool but i'm thinking about it. 

last summer it was a girl pressuring him and him not wanting to so we were walking down the street with me explaining how he could make a horny little girl happy without actually having sex by using his hand and how to do that. you do your best and think all the time i hope this is the right thing i hope i'm not fucking up... it's friggin scary how sexualized young kids are the little girls here are like 30 year old women. i buy more video games n stuff and try to keep him home more in sneaky ways like that. burnign tons of movies and series he will like. he just watched 3 virginity preserving seasons of Kung Fu...


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2010)

Do you guys stretch out the scrotum to shave it?


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Do you guys stretch out the scrotum to shave it?



Kind of a mix of squeezing the balls and stretching the skin taut...


----------



## DaMayor (May 24, 2010)

Hoglander said:


> Yeah, I guess this is stuff you would know about in your community of transgenders. Thanks for adding more repulsiveness to a generally repulsive hetro thread with your homo insight of homo smooth butt homage.





			
				FuFu said:
			
		

> Your self assessment is quite accurate. Kudos for knowing thy self.



Hey, don't give me any grief...I'm not the one talking about shaving my balls here, ladies.


----------



## bio-chem (May 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i think i'm an ok mom but sex has been a tough area. i want to give honest information that will really help them but my son said the other day the second he had a girl say lets do it he will have his clothes off in two seconds unless she's ugly. he's 12, 13 in july. we had to have the safe sex talk so i explained too how you can get  herpes from oral sex and about how you can cut a condom open and use  that to have a barrier between the girls vagina and your tongue....  later he said he's never done oral sex to a girl but he already knows he  loves it. it scares me the information is encouraging sex...  i don't think nailing him in his room is that cool but i'm thinking about it.
> 
> last summer it was a girl pressuring him and him not wanting to so we were walking down the street with me explaining how he could make a horny little girl happy without actually having sex by using his hand and how to do that. you do your best and think all the time i hope this is the right thing i hope i'm not fucking up... it's friggin scary how sexualized young kids are the little girls here are like 30 year old women. i buy more video games n stuff and try to keep him home more in sneaky ways like that. burnign tons of movies and series he will like. he just watched 3 virginity preserving seasons of Kung Fu...


holy shit. if my mom taught me how to finger bang a girl i would be scared for life. especially at 12. I had an open door policy to talk with my parents about everything, but never got into that detail. lol. cutting a condom open to make a barrier for oral? wow, i just learned something. I'm a firm believer that because each child is different, they need to be taught different. what works for one kid won't work for another. as the parent you are in the best place to make that choice. the most important thing is tell him your views on sex. and what you want his views to be. if you want him to wait, tell him that, and tell him why. that will have more impact than you will ever realize. IMO teaching him how to bang a girl is giving him permission to go do just that. and if he says "i wanna try out something my mom taught me" well, thats a whole nother can of worms. good luck


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey, don't give me any grief...I'm not the one talking about shaving my balls here, ladies.



If shaving balls increases copulation rate and/or increase in blow jobs, it is a perfectly hetero activity to me.


----------



## ALBOB (May 24, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Hey, don't give me any grief...I'm not the one talking about *shaving* my *balls* here, *ladies*.



Am I the only one who thinks this is a contradiction?


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this is a contradiction?



Don't worry DaMayor's been confused on that issue ever since his last date with Min0 who told him "Just like belly buttons some girls have innies and some outies down there..."


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> holy shit. if my mom taught me how to finger bang a girl i would be scared for life. especially at 12. I had an open door policy to talk with my parents about everything, but never got into that detail. lol. cutting a condom open to make a barrier for oral? wow, i just learned something. I'm a firm believer that because each child is different, they need to be taught different. what works for one kid won't work for another. as the parent you are in the best place to make that choice. the most important thing is tell him your views on sex. and what you want his views to be. if you want him to wait, tell him that, and tell him why. that will have more impact than you will ever realize. IMO teaching him how to bang a girl is giving him permission to go do just that. and if he says "i wanna try out something my mom taught me" well, thats a whole nother can of worms. good luck



finger bang is not what i described and trust me he knows i want him to wait and not even digitally penetrate the girl. the clitoris is an _external_ organ. you have to temper your desire for your child to remain innocent with the knowledge there's making out going on and boob play and "grinding"... things can get out of hand... unfortunately reality isn't what i'd like it to be it's what is likely... the next best thing to no sex is masturbating each other in a way that preserves virginity. however, if hormones push it past there i want him to have the information he needs to protect his health.


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2010)

I hate body hair and trim/shave my whole body.


----------



## maniclion (May 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> ..... if hormones push it past there i want him to have the information he needs to protect his health.


And keep you off the Granny list a little while longer.....


----------



## bio-chem (May 24, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> finger bang is not what i described and trust me he knows i want him to wait and not even digitally penetrate the girl. the clitoris is an _external_ organ. you have to temper your desire for your child to remain innocent with the knowledge there's making out going on and boob play and "grinding"... things can get out of hand... unfortunately reality isn't what i'd like it to be it's what is likely... the next best thing to no sex is masturbating each other in a way that preserves virginity. however, if hormones push it past there i want him to have the information he needs to protect his health.



lol. like i said parents know best for their own. im sure the word clitoris has never been spoken between my parents and I. despite the fact that there is some very crazy shit going on with some very young kids, it is still very possible to wait to have sex. plenty out there are doing it. I wish you and your kid the best of luck dealing with this issue


----------



## irontime (May 24, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> You guys ever nick your Sack when trimming with a pair of clippers? I bled like a stuck pig.
> 
> I too enjoy a nice manicured, symmetrical look.


Yep, It's much more dangerous to go over your nuts with clippers than a razor. It's smooth sailing for my boys.


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> lol. like i said parents know best for their own. im sure the word clitoris has never been spoken between my parents and I. despite the fact that there is some very crazy shit going on with some very young kids, it is still very possible to wait to have sex. plenty out there are doing it. I wish you and your kid the best of luck dealing with this issue



last summer i caught him lecturing the little girl trying to get him to have sex, saying she was too young etc asking if she was going to be that way when she grew up. i was very proud. these girls are pressuring him to do things he's not ready for so there was a lot of wait, wait dear god please wait talk but some advice as to how to feed the lion without taking his clothes off... i considered saying film her arguments and give the clip to her dad, but i think he doesn't want to get them killed. i wish me luck too.


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2010)

maniclion said:


> And keep you off the Granny list a little while longer.....



i want grandkids so bad but not yet. 

Tess gave me nightmares one day, she was talking to her boyfriend about the fear of childbirth the pain etc and i started having this dream where i had her at the drs and she was pregnant and wanted the baby out with no pain so they were talking about a cesarean... i was terrified and she comes in my room and woke me up and told me she made Todd cry saying she didn't want to have kids yet, she was scared of the pain and he suggested a cesarean  in that house you couldn't even hear someone yelling to you from upstairs and  i have hearing loss too, so i couldn't have heard them.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> told me she made Todd cry saying she didn't want to have kids yet



lol... really?


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2010)

NeilPearson said:


> lol... really?



yes. it might have been a mistake letting her be there when her brother was born. she was ready to turn 6 and it was a pretty easy delivery but she said she remembers a lot of screaming.


----------



## MyK (May 25, 2010)

trim my pubes, chest/stomach, and armpits. gonna try the shaving the balls thing when I get my hands on some coconut oil.../

werd!


----------



## ALBOB (May 25, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> little girl trying to get him to have sex



You got a name and number for this chick? 

On second thought, I don't need her name.


----------



## Little Wing (May 25, 2010)

ALBOB said:


> You got a name and number for this chick?
> 
> On second thought, I don't need her name.



they only _act_ like 30 year olds they're like 12, 13 yrs old. the last one had huge boobs though.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 26, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> they only _act_ like 30 year olds they're like 12, 13 yrs old. the last one had huge boobs though.



... sounds good to me


----------

